# Thinking Red : sounding off...



## casca (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi folks!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, and thanks for having me!  I am looking forward to some great discussions and making some new MI friends!

I am relatively new to the field, Have spent the  majority of my career as a 11B Scoutie/LRS guy.  But, as old age crept up on me, I was called to put all that ISR experience to use on the other side of the COIN (Literally I guess these days).  Now a days I am just settling into my life as a 351M for an IBCT (Mtn).  

Well, again thanks for having me and I look forward to some great exchanges!  

If your in the box stay safe and remember the golden rule!  do unto others before they do unto you!  (Err... or something like that!)  };^)

Cas


----------



## car (Jan 23, 2009)

Glad to have you.


----------

